

In Russia, Nancy Pelosi would own Google (But there would be no Google) - tvchurch
http://whatpaulgregoryisthinkingabout.blogspot.com/2011/06/if-this-were-russia-nancy-pelosi-would.html

======
sc68cal
I know some partisans here in the US hate Nancy Pelosi, and it's an easy piece
of red meat to attach her to the Big Government boogeymen, but in reality,
don't you think someone a bit higher up on the totem poll would be owning
Google if the US was as corrupt as Russia?

Because, honestly she's basically a nobody now. Minority leader. She's out of
power. Who cares?

~~~
tvchurch
Yup, good point. Who was head of the SEC back when they went public?

~~~
sc68cal
Annette Nazareth. Google's IPO was in 2004. Looks like she got out while the
getting was good. Her successor, Cox didn't get portrayed in a good light in
Too Big to Fail on HBO. Pretty much fell on his sword for the greater good.

------
NonEUCitizen
However true the rest of the article might be, there nevertheless is a Google
of Russia, Yandex, which recently IPO'd on Nasdaq (YNDX).

~~~
tvchurch
True, true, and Medvedev and others are actively working to create a "Silicon
Valley of Moscow." But I wonder how long it is going to be before self-made
wealth in Russia isn't intimately tied to relations with the state.

